# Your OC as a Video game charecter



## It'sBlitz (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey, I want to see what people have done with their OC to to dress them like a character from a video game.

Here I am, Blitz, taking on the role of Blitz (Rainbow 6 Siege)


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm Zeus from Dota. Uhm, I'll walk myself out.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 7, 2017)

Spoiler: Kasrkin grenadier, ready for war.









Doubles as a bronze half-dragon druid/ranger (10th/5th-level)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't have any artwork of this yet, but I think that my OC, Jamie would look badass as 1930's gangster. :3


----------



## kidchameleon (Aug 8, 2017)

Recently started reimagining some of my OCs as video game mascots, a la Sonic the Hedgehog, Crash Bandicoot, Ty the Tasmanian Tiger, etc.
This pixel art by @PillowsandSnacks probably captures "Modern Cham" - as I call him - at his best =3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 9, 2017)

Hahahaha... I don't think that will be possible with mine.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd also be remiss not to include a few characters I created for my _Forgotten Army_ Pokémon military fanfic (Heavy inspiration from games like XCOM, Ghost Recon, and MGSV)


Spoiler: Sergeant-Major Aaron McKinnon



DA/FA









Spoiler: Team Shadow Six



DA/FA




Well, half of Shadow Six...
(Left to right) Ren, Lynn, Raol, Tolvan, Arkan



Before them came Dmitri Volkov, who was originally part of a now-scrapped Pokémon/Red Alert 2 crossover.


Spoiler



DA





DA


----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 10, 2017)

Spoiler: Intelligent, Nihilistic, and with a Wicked Sense of Humor


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 10, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


> Spoiler: Intelligent, Nihilistic, and with a Wicked Sense of Humor


Majestic.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 10, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I'd also be remiss not to include a few characters I created for my _Forgotten Army_ Pokémon military fanfic (Heavy inspiration from games like XCOM, Ghost Recon, and MGSV)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sergeant-Major Aaron McKinnon
> ...


That first one is from Shimmering Sword. I recognize that guy's art anywhere.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 10, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> That first one is from Shimmering Sword. I recognize that guy's art anywhere.


Yep. I commissioned him for that one.


----------



## Belatucadros (Aug 10, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I'd also be remiss not to include a few characters I created for my _Forgotten Army_ Pokémon military fanfic (Heavy inspiration from games like XCOM, Ghost Recon, and MGSV)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sergeant-Major Aaron McKinnon
> ...


Dude those are awesome!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 11, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Dude those are awesome!


Thanks! I've certainly enjoyed creating and writing about them.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 11, 2017)

But my OC _is_ a video game character


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 11, 2017)

^That's really cool.^

Unfortunately I'm not sure how video-gamey my main OCs are. I mean, I guess they kind of are, but not to a point where I could say "YEAH I'M THAT GUY!" But whatever...


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't have a picture for this one, but my OC would probably be Raider from For Honor.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 16, 2017)

I don' t have a picture either, but my character's really shy. Here we go:

So, you know Undertale? (How could you not?) So if you did a genocide run (like kill everyone), maybe you might encounter my OC, who doesn't want to fight, but then you attack. (Mandatory for genocide) He would dodge it, and then basically turn super OP like Sans. Idk. This was just for kicks XD.

He would have a lot of time to train, he doesn't have a social life XD


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Spoiler: Kili Kingsley











Since I suck at art, commissioned this piece from ItsWolven. itswolven.deviantart.com: Energy [Commission]

Anyways, my fursona and OC Kili is basically an anthrowolf (granted one that kinda looks like a fox) with nanoites which basically allow him to do nano/space magic. Has an energy 'sword' and nano rifle too, though neither are shown here. So he's already tailor made to be a video game hero.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 17, 2017)

I suck at drawing armors or whatever, so I guess I'll leave those combat stuffs to y'all.


Spoiler: just a guy wanting to chill










If Jin is ever in video games, he'll be the one to "clean up the mess" after y'all are done fighting and destroying things in the process, with his magic, too.

*Element* : focuses on harnessing the power of nature (earth-fire, water-ice and air-thunder) to prevent and stop natural disasters, heal/revive trees, reform terrains (refill craters), and clear off pollutions
*Necromancy* : focuses on healing and treating injuries with blood/bone magic, such as making the injuries stop bleeding and repairing broken bones
*Arcane* : focuses on invoking the sound-waves (infrasound and ultrasound) and manipulating the timeline (can extend to one's emotions as well) for therapy purposes
*Domination* : focuses on preventing/stopping disasters from outerspace by taking control of the stars (regardless of size), nebula clouds, dark matter, black holes, white holes and wormholes


----------



## Iovic (Aug 17, 2017)

As a game dev, some of my characters might have minor cameos in some of the games I make.



Spoiler: Especially Aava and her species.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 25, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> ^That's really cool.^
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not sure how video-gamey my main OCs are. I mean, I guess they kind of are, but not to a point where I could say "YEAH I'M THAT GUY!" But whatever...


That's perfectly okay. Just plop yourself as the character of your favorite game!


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I suck at drawing armors or whatever, so I guess I'll leave those combat stuffs to y'all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just a guy wanting to chill
> ...


Way cool design, definitely someone I'd want on my side.


ChapterAquila92 said:


> I'd also be remiss not to include a few characters I created for my _Forgotten Army_ Pokémon military fanfic (Heavy inspiration from games like XCOM, Ghost Recon, and MGSV)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sergeant-Major Aaron McKinnon
> ...


Dang, that's way more than me. Looking good!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Aug 29, 2017)

Had my fursona be Wrench from Watchdogs 2


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Bionic Commando, maybe?



FA









Spoiler: [Insert modern-ish military shooter here]



DA/FA




Captain Eric Patterson, Trinity Task Force operative, deployed on peacekeeping duty in Syria, 2036.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Sep 12, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> But my OC _is_ a video game character


THAT IS AMAZING!!! I want to be able to do something like that when I grow up. I'm
in High School now but I want to become a computer programmer.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Sep 28, 2017)

BloodyBonez87 said:


> THAT IS AMAZING!!! I want to be able to do something like that when I grow up. I'm
> in High School now but I want to become a computer programmer.


That's way cool


----------



## Simo (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh, that would be fun! I can see it as being very cartoony, and my 'weapon' would be awesome.

There was a game called Punky Skunk that was pretty cute, maybe not the best to play, but I'd definitely play a decent retro sonic style Skunk game : P


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't have artwork of him yet, but Rimna would be a pirate character offering shady side-missions involving stealing, most likely gems or precious metals.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 4, 2017)

Pretty video game-like (art is DEFINITELY not mine)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 4, 2017)

Does this count?


Spoiler: Pic


----------



## Aspen1994 (Oct 4, 2017)

Interesting... I'll have to see if I can get my 'sonas done up like game characters. I really like this concept!


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 5, 2017)

I would say that my OC would probably be one of those NPCs in the tavern, constantly drinking some kind of booze, that tells your character all about his "Glory days"


----------



## dogryme6 (Oct 8, 2017)

I think my character's become a lot more like protoman from the megaman games now: Blaster n Shield, can't go wrong with that. Oh and I've got a yellow scarf too...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 8, 2017)

Mine would end up on Soulcaliber, or some other type of weapons based fighting game lol


----------



## Grimm Hund (Oct 10, 2017)

Well, considering that my OC debuted in fanfiction of the Sly Cooper tetralogy, it would make sense to put him back into that game as an Ally.



Spoiler: Interpol Agent Grimm



www.furaffinity.net: Grimm Hund: DJ and Tactical Agent by GrimmHund


The art isn't my own and this is one of the first few images of him that I commissioned.


----------

